# Bad weekend



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I noticed I was running low on beans on Tuesday so put an order in to coffeebeanshop for one of their promo packs. It was quite late in the day so didn't get the despatch email until Wednesday. Anyway by Friday I had run out of beans and my new order hadn't shown up. I emailed CBS and they said they'd already done their last post until Tuesday and if it doesn't show up over the weekend they'll resend. This is very good of them but in the mean time I'm going cold turkey. Yesterday I had to go and see a client of mine who owns a very large and expensive restaurant. While I was waiting for him one of his bar staff offered me a coffee. I was overjoyed so asked for an espresso. My heart began to sink as I watched him make it. A few clacks from the grinder and no tamp. No cooling flush. He placed a standard sized coffee cup underneath the PF (this concerned me). The pour gushed out and after about 8 seconds he switched off the brew switch. Then bizarrely he asked me if I'd like milk with it. In shock at his understanding of what an espresso was I shook my head. "I'll top it up a bit more then he said" and put it back under the PF and pumped a bit more water through it until the cup was full (about 7oz). He then dressed it up with a nice spoon and saucer and biscotti and handed it to me smiling at his accomplishment. I'm a typical Englishmen so I politely sipped the vile concoction until his back was turned then I emptied the rest into a plant pot next to where I was seated. I can still taste it and still have no beans to remind my pallet what a decent espresso tastes like


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Always available, at a supermarket near you - though you might have to look in the baking section: http://britishfoodsbg.com/index2.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=2196&category_id=157&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=70&pop=1&tmpl=component

Seriously though, you'll probably find some Taylor's beans in a local supermarket - or there's always Starbucks or Costa beans!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

I've caved in and purchased some Waitrose own brand







. Not good enough for espresso but palatable in a flat white


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Am I a bad person for laughing?

Oh what the heck, I'll admit that I just did!

That's seriously shocking news about the poor coffee experience but hopefully the order will turn up on Tuesday and all will be okay with the world again.

Check out Union's range available in some supermarkets too.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I lol'd


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

MonkeyHarris, this is a nightmare. If you live anywhere near Dorset, I would be happy to give you some beans to get you through the Bank Holiday.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Well my weekend hasnt been great either. Due to a cock up at the couriers my Gaggia is sat waiting at a delivery centre a few miles away and they cant attempt to deliver until Tuesday (when I am working away)...so Wednesday it is : (


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh well at least it gave everyone a laugh









Thanks for the offer Sandy. Unfortunately I live in Essex.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 10, 2011)

My wifes fed up of me saying "creme doesnt guarantee a good coffee but no cream guarantees a bad one" when im sat stiring my most recent bad Restuarant espresso....

Can i also ask how come at costas they hardly tamp with any pressure?


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience.

I have just spent the whole weekend living on instant urn coffee in a Holiday Inn. I just had to remind myself that it was a "coffee based drink"







.

But seriously, it is because of experiences like that that I keep well away from cafes and if I do go to one, I will make sure there is someone infront of me in the queue so I can examine the skill of the "barista".

Thankfully most cafes offer cans of lemonade or smoothies.

Moral of the story, never develop an interest in coffee.

It isn't excellent, but for mediocre coffee on the go, invest in a handpresso machine. Downside is that it is like carrying a small briefcase (if you get the kit with the cups, flask, napkins and machine).


----------



## Clement VIII (May 13, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Can i also ask how come at costas they hardly tamp with any pressure?


Unless they realise the importance of tamping, they're probably going through the act just to keep their supervisor off their backs.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Replacement beans have just arrived, thank goodness. I couldn't go another day on stale supermarket beans.


----------



## CoffeeClassics (Apr 19, 2011)

Made me laugh too!

For future reference at http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk orders received by 2 pm should be received next working day (though of course we say 2 working days to cover ourselves). We stock our own beans as well as Segafredo and Illy will be going on the site immanently.

Investigating a really cool solution to keeping beans fresh at the moment too - watch this space for more on that

Clare

http://www.coffeeclassicsdirect.co.uk

Futurmat, Compak, Cunill, Segafredo, Illy to name but a few


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

I just lol'd too, I just hope the plant likes the coffee more then you did!


----------

